

ASk HN: What do you know about day trading? - Maven911

I have been swing trading for the past year and have made quite some money. I am thinking of going into day trading, with a lot of different views, some who tell me to go for it, others who tell me in the era of HFT, why would I want too.<p>Do you have any real-life stories, insights, money-making techniques, anecdotes or even articles on day-trading ? And what asset classes that are easy to make money with ?
======
actionbrandon
do you feel that the one way movement of the market has impacted your trading?
how do you think your strategy would hold up if everything wasnt going up?

~~~
Maven911
Yes you are definitely right, the bear market has made it very easy to make
money by simply "buying low, wait days/weeks, selling higher"

